# What to feed ghost shrimp?



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've got a few and have been feeding them algae wafers. i read that algae is a last resort what should i feed them?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sink any sort of meaty fish food, your betta food could do, or you could sink fish flakes, or when/if you feed your fish frozen bloodworms, thaw a few for your shrimp


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

if you have been dropping in algae waifers then your shrimps love you don't worry about changing at all. read the ingredients one of them actually with in the top 4 is fish meal.

at least 2 times a week i drop 2 algae waifers in my tank for my whole system to enjoy.

also shrimp pellets are loved by them but they tend to make a mess unless you have gravel that catches and hold all the bits but that make a whole new set of problems.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Mine would come up to the surface and take my betta's food. So I'd drop a few pellets for them..and sometimes brineshrimp...:|


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> ..and sometimes brineshrimp...:|


thats just wrong.....lol


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

do you know what tuna is ?????!!
it's fish.?
IT'S FIISH IF I FEED PUDGE TUNA I'D BE AN ABOMINATION!!!!!!!
lilo and stich


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well the thing is my betas are friggin pigs. One of them even eats the algae pellets once in a while. I doubt i'd be able to sneak meaty stuff past em . So the algae stuff is OK? the first ingredient is fish meal.


----------



## carpenter547 (Sep 18, 2010)

don't know if fish meal is first but yeah algae waifer are all good for them.
the other option in just buy betta flakes and feed your betta like normal the flakes that are left over will be eaten by the shrimp.


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks ya for the brand i bought the first ingredient is fish meal so they should be fine
thanks again everyone


----------



## JorgeBurrito (Sep 2, 2010)

Feed the shrimp right before you go to bed, hopefully about 2-3 hours after you have turned the lights off in your aquarium. With any luck your betta will be "asleep" by then. Shrimp are active 24 hours a day and are often more active during the night then day, so they won't have a problem with this.


----------

